# We have turkeys!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Never thought i'd get a turkey, let alone four of them, but here they are! They're a week old and super cute! Plan is to raise them up send them off to freezer camp when they're old enough.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love Turkeys! I would like to raise a few in the future.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aww! How cute they are! We got a turkey chick once. It chirped 24 hours a day. We named him Obnoxious


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been thinking about trying to raise a few. Not sure if I will get to it this year. Busy setting up for my goats.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I LOVED raising turkeys! I haven't done any in quite a few years though. They are so much fun, and the taste is far and beyond better than store bought! One bit of advice though, and this may not be an issue where you live, but it is here in Louisiana....think about vaccinating them for fowl pox. It's very easy to do. They seem to be more susceptible to it than other fowl, and we had quite a few die from it. Once we started vaccinating our poults it was never a problem again! Good luck with them!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Katelyn...that is funny! Ours have been fairly quiet, but are definately noisy when they want to be!
Frosty, you should get some! This is my first time raising my own! 
sbaker...thanks for the advice! I'll definately look into it! These are our first turkeys so it's all new...i'd love any advice or tips you can give. That goes for anyone else! If you have experience with turkeys...i'm all ears!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We raised turkeys. Home grown is def. better then anything else. We did get attached to Jake and kept him for over 4 years. He was amazingly nice! He is living at a petting zoo now. He used to raise all of my chicks. We did eat the rest of the birds...

This year we are going to hatch. It looks like you got brozes and white? The first 24 hours are the hardest once you get past that, just have fun with the experience! They seem to like red foods.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, they're broad breasted bronze and whites.  I'm hoping I don't get attached to them! :laugh:


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I absolutely loveeee my turkeys. I mainly hatch and don't keep them very long but their big eyes and curiosity is sooo cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are really cute, I'd be interested in following them as they grow.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, i'll keep you all posted on them with photo updates! I'm interested in seeing how they grow as well!


----------

